# Installing under Virtualbox



## Chad5ter (Dec 10, 2009)

Sup guys!

I'm installting FreeBSD at the moment on a 20Gb virtual partition under Virtualbox, because during my last installation, I ran out of space on my "/" while compiling Gnome2.

Just asking about what do you think is the best size for having enough space to test and install some packages?

Should I install Gnome2 or KDE4? Is it still a cosmetic choice or one is better than the other one?

I know from long time that Gnome is resource-less and more stable, but since KDE4 is out, it seems that Kwin is more stable, fast, but still using maybe 100Mb more than Compiz-fusion... Am I right?

Cheers!

Chad5ter


----------



## Beastie (Dec 10, 2009)

Chad5ter said:
			
		

> I ran out of space on my "/" while compiling Gnome2.


Eh, on root? Could you post your partitioning scheme (`% df -ht ufs`)?
You may want to read some paragraphs in here.



			
				Chad5ter said:
			
		

> what do you think is the best size for having enough space to test and install some packages?


For packages, *if you separate /home from /usr*, a 5-10GB /usr should be more than enough. Less than 2GB is totally possible though, depending on the package set.
For ports, you may need much more for building alone. Some ports need dozens of GB for building.



			
				Chad5ter said:
			
		

> Should I install Gnome2 or KDE4? Is it still a cosmetic choice or one is better than the other one?


Choose the Diplodocus you prefer. I personally prefer a Microceratus called Fvwm.


----------



## Chad5ter (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for your link, I kept it in my bookmarks, but for my partition table, I just deleted it. Under Vbox, I just all restarted the installation, cuz my size was, I'm not sure, 2gb for the entire OS. I didn't think about installing Gnome, but now I'm doing it on a 20gb partition and installating KDE4 seems easier than installing Gnome2. For gnome2, I had to upgrade ports that I don't really know how. I looked in the handbook, but when I saw that KDE4 is already into FreeBSD Folders, I gave it a try.

When i did a Pkg_add for gnome2, it gave me the version 2.26. So I guess I was right about Ports Upgrade?

Anyway, I'm compiling KDE4 at the moment. F*cking questions every 20sec. I heard about making it recursive... Could you explain me a bit?

Cheers!

Chad5ter


----------



## Beastie (Dec 11, 2009)

You're probably talking about `# make config-recursive`. It'll allow you to configure the port and its dependencies once and for all.
Some options that you may have enabled in one configuration screen may need new dependencies, so it's recommended to run it more than once consecutively.


----------



## Chad5ter (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks to have explained me.


----------

